# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Un miembro más!

## Jabardo

Buenos días, tardes o noches. Mi nombre es Rubén Jabardo y aún carezco de nombre artístico. Siempre me ha gustado la magia y hace un par de días decidí iniciarme en este mundo lleno de ilusión y de fantasía. El otro día divagando por Internet encontré este foro replete de maestros del gremio y he decidido unirme a la comunidad. Apenas conozco las distintas ramas de la magia pero siempre me han llamado las cartas. Me gustaría empezar a leer libros de magia pero no sé por dónde empezar. Quiero primero conocer todas las ramas de la magia en un libro tipo enciclopédico que las explique (no sé si este libro podría existir) y un libro de inicio para el mundo de la cartomagia. Sin más un saludo!

----------


## Ming

> Buenos días, tardes o noches. Mi nombre es Rubén Jabardo y aún carezco de nombre artístico. Siempre me ha gustado la magia y hace un par de días decidí iniciarme en este mundo lleno de ilusión y de fantasía. El otro día divagando por Internet encontré este foro replete de maestros del gremio y he decidido unirme a la comunidad. Apenas conozco las distintas ramas de la magia pero siempre me han llamado las cartas. Me gustaría empezar a leer libros de magia pero no sé por dónde empezar. Quiero primero conocer todas las ramas de la magia en un libro tipo enciclopédico que las explique (no sé si este libro podría existir) y un libro de inicio para el mundo de la cartomagia. Sin más un saludo!


Bienvenido Jabardo a este foro =)

Por supuesto que existe un libro donde explique un poco de cada y así sabes qué prefieres.
Como general te diría que he escuchado mucho el "_La prestidigitación al alcance de todos" de W. Ciuró_, pero ralmente no lo tengo... o creo que no lo tengo  :O11:  por lo tanto no podría decirte exactamente.
Como cartomagia soy de las que empecé por el Canuto, _"Cartomagia fundamental" de Vicente Canuto_, aunque hay otros muchos de cartomagia para empezar.
También podría decirte *"*_Esto es Magia" de Alfonso Moliné_, te va a explicar cosas que te irán muy bien para hacer magia ;-)

Y bueno, por el foro podrás encontrar muchas más opiniones y consejos, y sinó pregunta sin miedo, que alguien te responderá =)

----------

